# AMD motherboard !!!! Plz suggest- sidewinder



## sidewinder (Oct 25, 2004)

I have an AMD Athlon xp throughbred 266 mhz fsb 1800+ procy.My motherboard is giving me problem so i ve decided to change it.
Suggest me a board that is cheap ,good performing and supports sd ram

I need  3 pci slots
            4x agp
            usb 2.0
            2 usb atleast

I will be buying a new comp in jan 2005 so don want to shell out much cash.......


----------



## theraven (Oct 25, 2004)

SDRAM ???
ur kiddin me right dude ??
u wont get a new one for sure
ull have to look for second hand ones


----------



## theraven (Oct 26, 2004)

PS: delete this other post of urs
i think u posted 2ce by mistake
delete it before someone posts there too
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8989
mods if ur seeing this !


----------



## sidewinder (Oct 26, 2004)

I need sd ram support as i already have 256mb sdram stick and surely don want to waste those


----------



## theraven (Oct 26, 2004)

i know dude
i understood why u want it
but im tellin u u wont get a mobo that supports it... ull have to look for second hand ones
so either upgrade completely now ... or somehow deal with ur mobo till u can upgrade


----------



## [flAsh] (Oct 27, 2004)

nForce 2 with IGP wud be the one that u wud like 4 onboard vga and sound storm technology or go 4 nf2 ultra and plug an agp card


----------



## icecoolz (Oct 27, 2004)

flash....both supports SD RAM ???


----------



## resident_alien (Oct 27, 2004)

i dont think i can help u with the motherboard problem but i think i can give u a suggestion for jan 2005 u just upgrade it instead and i will tell u a good combination

asus motherboard around 8500 rs i'll tell u the mother boadrs nam enextime i post it has a ingreted ge force 4 mx and a 8x agp slot and chooese a reliable atleast 1ghz processor if u want to play doom3 and due to the agp slot u can even plung in the latest card s and play the games in all their glory well thats all i can say and the upgradtion will cost u about 1300 excluding ram if u want a fast  u can opt for  ddr or ddr2 or ddr3
ddr is cheap and reliable and u can sell the 256 sd ram stickk becuz u dont need it.in that way u will get the money and use it for the upgradationand for hdd u can go for 40gb for 5000 or more


----------



## icecoolz (Oct 27, 2004)

resident_alien said:
			
		

> i dont think i can help u with the motherboard problem but i think i can give u a suggestion for jan 2005 u just upgrade it instead and i will tell u a good combination
> 
> asus motherboard around 8500 rs i'll tell u the mother boadrs nam enextime i post it has a ingreted ge force 4 mx and a 8x agp slot and chooese a reliable atleast 1ghz processor if u want to play doom3 and due to the agp slot u can even plung in the latest card s and play the games in all their glory well thats all i can say and the upgradtion will cost u about 1300 excluding ram if u want a fast  u can opt for  ddr or ddr2 or ddr3
> ddr is cheap and reliable and u can sell the 256 sd ram stickk becuz u dont need it.in that way u will get the money and use it for the upgradationand for hdd u can go for 40gb for 5000 or more



Well dont know where you got the info from but ur pricing is all wrong. Asus high end mobo's come at the price u mentioned. Which mobo comes with a geforce4 MX integrated ???? I havent heard ne. DDR 3????? where the hell did that come from ??? DDR 2 itself has just been released and also a lot of the mobo's dont support it.  So where did u get the info on DDR 3 ??? ur source of info ??? And dude...u get an 80GB HDD for less than 4k nowadays! Where u gettin ur info from ???????!!!


----------



## theraven (Oct 27, 2004)

hey icecoolz did u bother to think ?
maybe hes talkin 10 yrs in the future and prices are in YEN !!!  
anyways .... stick to the problem .. he isnt askin for a config yet .
and for the last time ... u wont get a mobo that supports sdram that easily anymore ..
o nforce2 DOEST NOT SUPPORT SDRAM either
heres a list of all compatible memory modules with the nforce2
AND THEY ARE ALLL DDR !
*www.nvidia.com/content/nForceMemoryCompatability/lstnForceMemoryCompatibility.asp
heres a look at the chaintech nforce2 with IGP chip ...
*www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=696844&CatId=1129
guess which memory it supports ???
DDR !
heres the look at the ASUS nforce2 with IGP chip
*usa.asus.com/products/mb/socketa/a7n8x-vm-400/overview.htm
guess which memory again ??
well well what do u know ? DDR !!!


----------



## icecoolz (Oct 28, 2004)

Raven - the thought didnt cross my mind !! Well guess thats whats called future proofing eh ?  Looks like an upgrade for the mobo alone aint gonna be enuff. Looks like he'll need to upgrade his RAM too...


----------



## [flAsh] (Oct 28, 2004)

SDRAM??? its dead , imean its really dead. today sdram r really rare 2 find. iwud suggest u 2 buy a Nforce 2 IGP based mobo with 256mb or 512mb of DDR266. its really very cheap.


----------



## theraven (Oct 28, 2004)

@icecoolz i was kiddin abt the first line hope u didnt mind .. i thot it was funny 
the rest wasnt directed at u personally or directly ...
i was just clearin out so that sidewinder doesnt get confused with all the suggestions 
im sorry if any of it sounded rude


----------



## icecoolz (Oct 28, 2004)

@raven 
 take it easy mate...I was playing along too...I knew u were kidding....Its just that sidewinder shouldnt get mislead by the info. Am up for anything raven  No harm done


----------



## sidewinder (Oct 28, 2004)

My vendor has sgreed to buy back my sdram stick for rs 1500.....Now i can buy ddr....Guys what is the price difference between ddr 266,333,400.......I dont want to decide about my 2005 config right now but i think i will post a topic on that in the begining of dec....
I also got hold of a gfx 5200 128 mb for really cheap....rs 1600


----------



## theraven (Oct 29, 2004)

50 bucks diff between each avatar of ddr
starts @1800


----------



## sidewinder (Oct 29, 2004)

for 256mb stick right?


----------



## resident_alien (Oct 31, 2004)

hey i am sorry about the wrong prcing i actually saw aboput the asus mobo in am mag i'll tell u the name next time i keep forgetting it to write down oh but nanyway i am 13 and i am a bit mixed up i use ddr well dont buy fx 5200 ut 2003 is quite sluggish u can opt for the ge foce 4 mx insted cuz its just about enough to play doom 3anyway sorry  about the wrong pricing but i'll sent u a pm of the mobo name


----------

